# New Logo Format, New shirt. AWE Tuning Squared Tee.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning is rolling out an updated logo to complement our existing formats. So we made a shirt. And we dig it. Presenting the AWE Tuning Squared Tee. 



100% cotton, 101% awesome.


Get it here.


----------

